# Boot Problem

## syn74x2k

hi,

habe folgendes problem:

habe gentoo installiert und wollte das erste mal booten. ok das macht er auch ein bisschen, bis ich folgende meldung erhalte:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

was vllt noch hilfreich ist:

habe 2 sata platten im rechner. auf der ersten (sda) ist windows xp installiert und auf der zweiten (sdb) eben gentoo.

hat dazu jmd eine idee bzw braucht ihr noch weitere infos ?

----------

## kobler

hallo,

kannst du mal bitte die config von deinen bootloader posten...

lg

kobler

----------

## schachti

Hast Du das Dateisystem Deiner root-Partition in den Kernel kompiliert?

----------

## syn74x2k

benutze als boot loader grub:

das is meine grub.cfg:

default 0

timeout 20

title= gentoo 2.6.12-r4

root(hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb3

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

ach da faellt mir auch gleich das 2. problem auf  :Wink:  windows krieg ich auch net gebootet!

----------

## syn74x2k

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hast Du das Dateisystem Deiner root-Partition in den Kernel kompiliert?

 

also root (sdb3) partition ist ext3 und ich habe auch support dafuer mit einkompiliert.

----------

## giga89

Welcher SATA-Controller ist denn auf deinem Mainboard? Der muss nämlich auch vom Kernel unterstützt werden.

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Welcher SATA-Controller ist denn auf deinem Mainboard? Der muss nämlich auch vom Kernel unterstützt werden.

 

habe ein nforce3 mainboard und das is ein nvidia controller

----------

## abrakadaver

Probier bei

---

title= gentoo 2.6.12-r4 

root(hd1,0) 

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb3

---

ein Leerzeichen zwischen root und (hd1,0)

----------

## giga89

Dann schau mal in deiner Kernel-Konfiguration nach, ob sata_nv aktiviert ist. Einfach in der menuconfig / und dann suchste nach sata_nv.

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Dann schau mal in deiner Kernel-Konfiguration nach, ob sata_nv aktiviert ist. Einfach in der menuconfig / und dann suchste nach sata_nv.

 

kann leider nur "support for sata" finden / das war schon mitkompiliert

und "amd and nvidia ide support" / auch kompiliert

----------

## syn74x2k

 *abrakadaver wrote:*   

> Probier bei
> 
> ---
> 
> title= gentoo 2.6.12-r4 
> ...

 

bringt auch nix ...

----------

## giga89

sata_nv is bei SCSI-low level drivers drin.

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> sata_nv is bei SCSI-low level drivers drin.

 

hmm das hatte wohl noch gefehlt. aber irgendwie hats nichts gebracht. ich pruefe nochmal schnell ob ich das auch richtig gemacht hab.

----------

## giga89

Du darfst natürlich nicht vergessen

```
make && make modules_install
```

zu machen und dann das bzImage nach /boot kopieren während /dev/sdb1 auf /boot gemountet ist. Die System.map muss auch dahin kopiert werden.

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Du darfst natürlich nicht vergessen
> 
> ```
> make && make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

jo genau so hab ich das gemacht. altes problem steht immernoch  :Sad: 

----------

## giga89

Hänge mal an die Kernelzeile ein noapic an, Apic blockierte sata_nv soweit ich weiß mal, kann sein, dass das immer noch so ist.

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Hänge mal an die Kernelzeile ein noapic an, Apic blockierte sata_nv soweit ich weiß mal, kann sein, dass das immer noch so ist.

 

in grub oder wie meinst du das ?

muss ja noch hinzufuegen das ich ein noob bin  :Wink: 

----------

## giga89

Ja, in der grub.conf. Aber denk dran, immer erst /dev/sb1 mounten  :Wink: 

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Ja, in der grub.conf. Aber denk dran, immer erst /dev/sb1 mounten 

 

kannst mir ein beispiel geben wo das in der grub.conf stehen muss ?

----------

## giga89

title= gentoo 2.6.12-r4 

root (hd1,0) 

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb3 noapic

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> title= gentoo 2.6.12-r4 
> 
> root (hd1,0) 
> 
> kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb3 noapic

 

hat leider auch nichts gebracht ...

----------

## giga89

Ich seh grad, dass du windows auch net gebootet kriegst. Eventuell etwas falsch partitioniert? sda und sdb vertauscht?

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Ich seh grad, dass du windows auch net gebootet kriegst. Eventuell etwas falsch partitioniert? sda und sdb vertauscht?

 

kriegs jetzt doch gebootet, hatte da nen tippfehler drin  :Wink: 

----------

## giga89

 :Laughing:  Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass man sowas mehrmals prüft ^^

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

>  Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass man sowas mehrmals prüft ^^

 

jo, eigentlich schon, bin irgendwie total abgestresst  :Wink: 

----------

## syn74x2k

hat keiner eine idee, woran das liegen könnte?

hab jetzt meherer threads zu ähnlichen problemen gelesen aber keine lösungsvorschäge schlagen bei mir an  :Sad: 

----------

## giga89

 *Quote:*   

> kriegs jetzt doch gebootet, hatte da nen tippfehler drin 

 

???

Wasn jetzt schon wieder?

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   kriegs jetzt doch gebootet, hatte da nen tippfehler drin  
> 
> ???
> 
> Wasn jetzt schon wieder?

 

oh sorry da hab ich trottel mich falsch ausgedrueckt ... ich meinte das windoof krieg ich mitlerweile gebootet  :Wink: 

mein gentoo haengt immernoch an der selben stelle  :Sad: 

----------

## giga89

Wenn du dich da auch nich vertippt hast, liegt es meiner Meinung nach am Kernel. Benutzt du devfs oder udev?

Wenn du udev benutzt, muss das Automatically mount at boot aus den pseudo filesystems soweit ich weiß. Aber mehr fällt mir auch nich mehr ein

----------

## syn74x2k

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Wenn du dich da auch nich vertippt hast, liegt es meiner Meinung nach am Kernel. Benutzt du devfs oder udev?
> 
> Wenn du udev benutzt, muss das Automatically mount at boot aus den pseudo filesystems soweit ich weiß. Aber mehr fällt mir auch nich mehr ein

 

so hab gestern die ganze nacht gelesen und probiert und es geht jetzt. wahrscheinlich lag es wie du gesagt hast an dem automatically mount.

thx vorallem an giga89  :Wink: 

----------

